
Who Can Name the Bigger Number? - signa11
https://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/bignumbers.html
======
z0k
This essay was published in 1999. Reference:
[https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3445](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3445)

It inspired the "Biggest Number Duel"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=11&v=fy7_RkuQ4M0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=11&v=fy7_RkuQ4M0)

For anyone interested, the above video is from "Paradox and Infinity" on edX:
[https://www.edx.org/course/paradox-infinity-
mitx-24-118x-0](https://www.edx.org/course/paradox-infinity-mitx-24-118x-0)

------
eruditely
What about Graham's number?

